# mobile phone within 9k -13k range



## sree01 (Jul 25, 2010)

HI guys, please suggest a good mobile phone within 9k and 13k range.I like to have 3g and wifi. Also want good battery and OS.


----------



## the_souvik (Jul 26, 2010)

In my opinion nokia 5800xm is best suited for u.check it out.it is 13k. at 9k you can not get wifi and 3g.


----------



## sree01 (Jul 26, 2010)

what is your opinion about the following?
Samsung galaxy spica
Samsung corby pro
Samsung Omina lite
nokia c6
*www.infibeam.com/SDP.action?catalogId=P-E-M-Samsung-GT-B7300&listingId=P-E-M-Samsung-GT-B7300-BlackNokia E5


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2010)

1.Samsung Galaxy Spica is not available
2.Corby pro is good but is java based...it can be considered
3.Omnia Lite...wm 6.5 is not good enough
4. Nokia c6 will not be released by September
5. E5...dont know much but E series r never good in multimedia


----------



## sree01 (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks sujoyp,
do you know anyone who uses corby pro?
I came across another model samsung monte,Nokia X6,SE hazel and HTC wildfire. what is your opinion about these models?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 27, 2010)

Nokia X6 is a decent model and the package is total VFM for 15k-15.5k. 
SE Hazel : Similar to X6 but not a touch screen mobile. A good allrounder and good for those who prefer phones with hard keys.
HTC Wildfire: hmm. this one should be around 12k-13k and anything more than that means it's  overpriced. The low resolution display and battery life can be deal breaker here.

among the current crop of phones, if you are okay with Symbian, Nokia X6 16Gb makes most sense. I am not sure about C6. It's a new phone, noone really knows how good the firmware is or how good the build quality is. From videos, the build quality looks just okay and to me, it looks ugly when compared to other Nokia phones in that segment.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2010)

At ur budget 

Touchscreen = Nokia x6
Non-touch= SE hazel


----------



## sree01 (Jul 27, 2010)

what is the price of Nokia x6? I thought it is above 15.5k

Also what is the price of HTC Wildfire?

Please give your opinion about SE Aino Classic


----------



## neiljhonson01 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Guy, I want to advise you that you may buy Samsung coreb. Because it is good is a good phone with a reasonable cost. Find out more updates on
samsung mobile phones and Samsung Latest Mobile Phone


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 19, 2010)

sree01 said:


> HI guys, please suggest a good mobile phone within 9k and 13k range.I like to have 3g and wifi. Also want good battery and OS.



You might consider the newly released Samsung Galaxy 3 and 5. As of the news that have come out about both these handsets, both are good VFM handsets, and both meet your criteria. i suppose both have Android 2.1 OS. So, I would suggest go in for these ONLY AFTER YOU'VE DONE ALL THE HOMEWORK ABOUT YOUR CHOICE!
You can consider visiting GSMARENA. although the comments of the users/readers is somewhat very confusing, but, I can bet that they have all the specs correct. Samsung India website is useless, as it doesn't provide all the specs.


----------



## Aditya11 (Oct 19, 2010)

I concur. Galaxy 3 is best VFM Android phone as of now. You can read my detailed review of the same here.


----------

